# Maddie's Certified Pedigree papers....... do we have some relatives here?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong area to make a thread, just didn't know where I should go:blush:
Today I finally received Maddie's Certified Pedigree from the AKC American Kennel Club.:chili:
I wanted to see if my Maddie has some relatives here. I no very little about all this, but am so blessed and excited to have Maddie in my life.:wub:
Soooooo do we have any relatives? If so how are we related
I hope you can read this Pedigree


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Whitneys grandfather is CH Marcris Don Juan❤ So our girls are related:chili:very cool:wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I can't see it but I'm pretty sure she's related to mine, some way, some how!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to check it again, but I'm pretty sure that MiMi has Marcris Risque Business in her pedigree. So for now, I will say.....:chili::chili::chili::chili:we are relatives.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

elly said:


> Whitneys grandfather is CH Marcris Don Juan❤ So our girls are related:chili:very cool:wub:


Cathy, How awesome is that. Whitney is such a beauty:wub: how old is Whitney?




Tanner's Mom said:


> I can't see it but I'm pretty sure she's related to mine, some way, some how!


Marti, Maddie's granddaddy is Ch. Jamett Marshmallow Magic, if I remember right don't you have a retired Ch. Marshmallow, I hope it's him:wub:





Sylie said:


> I have to check it again, but I'm pretty sure that MiMi has Marcris Risque Business in her pedigree. So for now, I will say.....:chili::chili::chili::chili:we are relatives.


Sylvia, you know how I love your Mimi :wub: how awesome is that:chili: how old is Mimi?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Whitney is 3 years old. She is a little one at 3.9 pounds. Maddie is so pretty❤ I love her in the purple dress and bow&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sylie said:


> I have to check it again, but I'm pretty sure that MiMi has Marcris Risque Business in her pedigree. So for now, I will say.....:chili::chili::chili::chili:we are relatives.


I can't really read the names with my bad eyes..but if Marcris Risque Business is on that pedigree....then Ava is related also! She has him in her pedigree a couple of times!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think almost all of us have Marcris Risque' Business (ROMX) in our dog's pedigrees. I think he was Tyler's great great grandfather. He got around. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Kelsey, AKA Ch CaraMia's Marshmallow Sundae, has Risque Business grandfather once & great grandfather 4 times. Frankie (CaraMia's Franco of Nicolai) has Risque Business great grandfather five times. There's a LOT of Marcris and Angels in both boys' pedigrees, but I didn't see any Jambet in either of them. That's OK, the CaraMia part is what counts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Marcris Risqué Business is on Dewey's Pedigree too. I wish that I could see it better, there seems to be more relatives of Dewey's on it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I guess Risque Business really, really got around. I checked MiMis pedigree and he is her great-great-great grandfather on her mothers side, and he is her great-great- grandfather on her father's side.

Paula, MiMi is five years old.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mimi is related to Ava!!!! We are all Family!!!!! Silvia, why don't you bring Mimi with you???? come on....it's not all that hard.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maybe this will help


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Also related to Mercedes. CH Validian-Remarc Raising Cane is her great, great grandfather.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So I googled Ch. Marcris Risque Business he was a very busy boy
Sire to 107 Champions
Top producing Sire of all time in the world:w00t: from 1996-2002


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

elly said:


> Also related to Mercedes. CH Validian-Remarc Raising Cane is her great, great grandfather.


 
yes he is Maddie's great grandfather 
You know I am loving this :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

On Dewey's Dad's side is Marcris Risqué Marshmallow. Marcris Risqué Business is on both Mom and dad's side.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, we are all family after all!!! ....but we always knew that :thumbsup::innocent:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Risque-Business is Sprite's great-great-great grandfather. :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

We are related too! 
Henry's great great great grandfather is Validian Remarc Raising Cain, and
Risque Business shows up five times in his pedigree, just on his mother's side!
Both Max and Henry have Risque Business on their father's side too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How awesome, little did I know once I brought my Maddie home our world would grow with all the new family:chili::wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I think its wonderful that Maddie has all these relatives here. Its a small world.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so unfamiliar with the show breeders, it's been very interesting to see the family tree of Maddie, I had no idea how many times a sire was allowed to breed. I have googled some of the names and have seen her grand daddy and great grand daddy, how cool is that. I'm glad that there is a AKC, and all the information out there for our breed of dog.
When I started this thread I had hoped that just maybe someone on SM had one of Maddie's sister's or brother's. I don't even really know if there was more then Maddie in the litter. :blush: just wishing.
I know Matilda had a sister in her litter, I always wished I could have found her and could have met her owner, so we could have compared both of them. I know Matilda was the more outgoing of the two. But so far I have never found her.
I love finding lots of fluffs who are related to my Maddie.:chili: how awesome is that I had no idea.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is also related to Laura's Dusty and Kandis's Penny❤❤❤ Dusty is Mercedes Dad and Penny is Whitney's half sister❤


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula, 

There's a maltese database where you can look up your dog's pedigree and breeding information. I found Maddie on the database. She has no full siblings and no littermates. She was a special little girl right from the start. 

Here's the link to the database. You put her registered name into the search and her information should come up. 

searching for a dog

Here's the link to Maddie's breeding information:

Maltese Data Base (MDB)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie THANK YOU, I'm so new at all this. Wow she was the only baby:wub: I had wished she had a sibling.:blush:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Risqué Business fathered many puppies so his relatives are abundant.
Juice, and Dixie, have mostly Ta-Jon, Pashes, TNT and some Macris in their line. Yes, Risque Business is in there! However, Validian-Remark Raisin Cane is their Great Grandfather on their Sire's side [he is Ta-Jon's Summer Splendor] and he is also Maddie's Great Grandfather! So they are related! :chili::chili:

Now I'll check Molly.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula the same is true of Molly! Add more greats on to the Validian-
Remark Raisin Cane through her Sire, TNT's Twist Of Fate [JR] but Molly and Maddie are related through that dog too.
:chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's related to both Secret and Breeze -- both coming in from Marcris Risque Business and Marcris Risque Marshmallow. Also one of Breeze's daughters went to Jambet (but I'm not certain what her registered name is). And Angel's Raising Spirit is a cousin to both Breeze and Secret (and an Uncle to Ava).


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

We're related also lots of Marcris Risqué Business, on both sides. Boomer's grandfather is Validian-Remark Raisin Cane. One big happy family!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Oh my gosh:chili: I really didn't expect so many, I love it:wub: I've always thought of us as family now we are:wub:


----------

